# Mallorca cycling groups



## halesbales86 (22 Jun 2017)

Hi,

I've just moved out to Mallorca in the Can Picafort area. Obviously the island is a bit of a mecca for cycling tourists and training camps, but I was wondering if anyone knew of any regular clubs or group rides that went out from that area? Either expat or local.

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## HLaB (23 Jun 2017)

I know the Pro Cycling Hire folk in Porta Pollenca go out regularly from their Strava feeds.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2017)

Just remembered that they go out from Tullos.


----------

